# Seikos On Display



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi All

Decided to buy a shelf and display the Seikos










Still some room left; Pete


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice collection Pete.

It looks a little unbalanced though, in order to balance it up you need 8 on each shelf and send me the one leftover :lol:

Congrats on your 50th posting


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice collection Peter.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Excellent post, it's always good to see other members collection being displayed in the open.. instead of tucked up in a box or case somewhere :yes:


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Very nice collection.

I noticed the 2 warders, but would be more judicious to share them on the differents shelves, no? :lol:

Bertrand


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the comments

Yes I like sitting here just looking

My two guardians are Roddy from Flushed Away (Gifts for a certain food chain) left by the grandchildren

I think I am going to raid their toy boxs and see if I can find the rest of the figures, just for a bit of extra security

Pete


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

peterhill said:


> Hi All
> 
> Decided to buy a shelf and display the Seikos
> 
> ...


just used your pic as a example to the 710 that I do not have a problem with watches :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Zephod said:


> peterhill said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


So did I, and all she said was "You're not getting another one, let alone that many". :down: :crybaby: :sadwalk:


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Fantastic collecton ... I really like my 3 Seiko's and will be adding more as funds allow.

On the second row going from the left what are watches number 1 , 4 and 5 ?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice (except for the Mmmmoonnnstr - no I can't say it!  :lol: )

Would love to see a close up and a few details about Number 5.

Cheers S


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice one Pete! Did you collect all these within the period of 50 posts :rltb: ?


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Great to see so many on display, I did the same as Catflem and counted 'em up, wife says I am sad.

Just need a bracket for my one.


----------



## JoenathanC (Jul 5, 2008)

Super collection! Your watch obsession made public :lol:

Out of curiosity, where did you get the holders that each watch is mounted on?

Jonathan.


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

SEIKOTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for all your interest

Bottom Shelf










Left to right, 6309 slim case, 7002 17 jewel made in japan, 6309 slim case 17 jewel made in japan, 6309 cushion case on a brushed lumpy

I gave up smoking in Oct 06 looking for something to occupy my mind I found ebay and with a little cash to spare.

I have always had a passion for seiko watches so started to surf around for a much information as I could. My first watch arrived about a couple of weeks later (Kinetic Sports 200 pepsi bezel).

All the watches are either from the bay or this forum and I have not paid more than about Â£80.00 each except for one the black samuri which was Â£100.00.

The watch stands were brought of ebay I can't find the address as my computer crashed losing all my past info (I've only got 5 left so need to find it soon)

More shelfs to follow


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi All Middle Shelf










Left to Right

Kinetic 200m White dial SKA289, Orange dial SKA291, Black dial SKA293

Automatic 200m White dial SNM009, Black dial SMN011 Known as the Samurai

Automatic 200m Black dial SKX007

Automatic 200m Orange dial SKX781, Black dial SKX779 Known as the Monster

Kinetic 200m SKJ003 Sports 200, SMY001 Kinetic 200

I hope I have got all the serial numbers correct, please amend accordingly if required

This is the first time I have listed all my watches wish I had done so as I aquired them

Top shelf to follow soon

Pete


----------



## ROMFT (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi, Great collection. I notice you have an orange and black faced Monster. I have been told they did a blue faced one. Do you know if this is correct....Cheers


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Romft

Yes they do a blue faced monster I think I have also seen a yellow and red, great watch, now you reminded me I need to go of and search them out.

Pete


----------



## baden h (Jul 28, 2008)

Fantastic collection there, I'm loving the 6309 shelf.

Baden


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi All

Top Shelf, at last










SKX171 Automatic

7002-7020 Automatic (Fore runner to the SKX171)

SKXA47 Automatic

SMY089 Kinetic

SKA371 Kinetic

SKA367 Kinetic

SKXA33 Automatic

SCH061 Quartz

SKXA55 Automatic

SKXA53 Automatic

SKX011 Automatic

The quest continues

Pete


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

peterhill said:


> More shelfs to follow




Oh, I get it - more _pics_ of the shelves! I thought you were going to produce - you know - more shelves of watches. Camera pans round the room to reveal....................


----------



## bornentertainer (Jan 17, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Zephod said:
> 
> 
> > peterhill said:
> ...


I just tried that and mine said why don't you collect in moderation like that man?!?!?

I admire the way you have stuck to your theme, I have strayed from the 5400/1 to Divers with a few DX's on the way :lol: and that doesn't include the random 'one bid wonders' I can't bring myself to part with.

A collection to be proud of!

Where did you get the stands from?


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Bornentertainer

I must admit it is hard some times to stick with one theme as there are so many great watches out there

It has now become a bit of an obsession to collect all the Seiko Divers but every now and then I do drift off, but a quick re-think, look at Seiko websites, focus on my next watch and I am back on track

The stands were from an ebay site displays4jewellery they have some in stock but in black velvet not leathette. I have asked if they are getting any more leathette in stock, still waiting on a reply

Pete


----------



## bornentertainer (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Peter,

I have added him as fav seller and await a re-stock


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

peterhill said:


> Hi All
> 
> Decided to buy a shelf and display the Seikos
> 
> ...


Some room indeed for these: I see you have the White Knight...




























Angelis


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi All

Just a slight update managed to aquire a few more for my collection (Shelf space is now getting tight)










Seiko SKA51 Orange Knight

Seiko SKA49 Black Knight

Seiko SHC057 Sawtooth (Blue Dial)

Seiko 5 Sports

The grandchildren insist that the good guys out number the bad

The search continues

Pete


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Some very nice pieces there. I have a Seiko Orange Monster and love it. It is a great watch. I have seen a blue and red monster also. The red monster was around the same price but the blue was rather expensive as I remember. I like my orange one the best anyway.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That an impressive collection of Seiko's :notworthy:


----------



## cahyasadar (Sep 10, 2008)

peterhill said:


> Hi All
> 
> Decided to buy a shelf and display the Seikos
> 
> ...


Dear Peter,

I have a rare watch collection from my grandmother. In the face of the watch states :

SEIKO AUTOMATIC

17 jewels

Hi-Beat

And at the back of it states :

8N 0255

2206-5030

stainless steel

water resistant

Japan-M

I need your help to explain to me what the meaning of the number is?

â€œAll Stainless Steel Japanâ€ states in the band.

This watch uses roman for the day. I to VI for Monday to Saturday. There is a red box for Sunday.

It does not need battery. You just turn the button to the right for activating it. The size is small. I guess it is a

ladies watch. It still run in accurate time..

The picture can be seen in this link:

http://cahyasadar.multiply.com/video/item/...IC_17_JEWELS_19

58

Thank you!


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Cahyasadar

Great watch nice to have a family link makes it all the more special

Going from my understanding of the number and letters on my diver collection I think the numbers on the watch are

8N 0255, 8 is the year and N is November not sure of the others possibly some manufacturing numbers

2206-5030, 2206 is the movement & 5030 is the case

You can maybe confirm the above and get some more information from the Seiko & Citizen Watch Forum web site

Kind Regards Pete


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

peterhill said:


> Hi All
> 
> Decided to buy a shelf and display the Seikos
> 
> ...


Now that is a collection i like to see!!! Will have to do similar with mine too.


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

Its awesome isn't it.

Its no surprise to me that this post has over 2000 views


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

the same watch again and again; i canÂ´t see any chrono or vintage 6138 or 6139; have you ever seen 6138-0040 or 6138-0011 UFO?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

peterhill said:


> Thanks for all your interest
> 
> Bottom Shelf
> 
> ...


Peter love that 6309 slim case from Japan with the "17 Jewels" dial, only ever seen one other of those, top work!!


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

no 6105 though - thats my favourite seiko. The design is just so right even after all of these years!


----------



## doc_ab (Jul 9, 2008)

just bought my 2nd seiko so a long way to go to match your impressive collection. Nice to see them all on display.


----------

